# Looking for lodging near Center, ND.



## smirish51 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hunting for the 1ST time near Center, ND. Need lodging for 3 to 4 hunters and 2 to 3 dogs. House, cabin, B&B, motel all work. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------

